# Best economy instant read meat thermometer?



## dhillman8 (Aug 31, 2011)

Best economy instant read meat thermometer?  

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## mco (Sep 1, 2011)

Try Walmart, they are about 15 bucks and will out last a mavrick


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

When you say instant read, it is going to be expensive.

I can't remember what I paid for my thermapen, but I think it was around $70.

If you can live with a few seconds longer to get the temp.,  as mco says there is a wide variety of digital therms under $20.


----------



## dhillman8 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! The thermometer I have now takes about 10 minutes, so a few seconds is great! Especially for $15-20!


----------



## venture (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Taylor stick.  It runs about 10 to 12 seconds.  I think I paid $15.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## casmurf (Sep 2, 2011)

IF you use the handy search feature above and search this forum for Thermapen Knockoff you will find a link to aExtech39272thermometer for$39.99 w/free shipping).

Sorry I tried but couldn't get the link to post correctly.

I purchased one about six months ago. fast friendly service and I love it works great reads in about 2-3seconds.

And it is  half the cost of a Thermapen.

JerryS.


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is what I use go through about one a year even at that pace tit will take 10 years to buy a thermopen.  They are very accurate just not best made plastic.  

http://www.meritline.com/digital-thermometer-lcd-display---p-28321.aspx


----------



## thebarbequeen (Sep 3, 2011)

This is by the same folks who make thermopen, but only $19.00.  I love mine! I bought several, they make great gifts.  http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt301wa.html   I also got one of their infrared guns on sale a while back, thought it would be mostly for fun, but I LOVE it - use it to check my grill temps and melting chocolate.  I've been super satisfied with all my thermowork products. I use their oven probe therms too.


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2011)

This looks like a great unit Queen!  Thanks for the additional info you sent me.

She says the photo at the right side of the screen in the link she posted is the actual size of the readout.

That is blazing speed for $19, and the shipping is reasonable at $5.99.

Mine will be on order right after the football game!  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 3, 2011)

You can also get refurbished thermapens if you contact them. They are usually about half the price.


----------



## bigbob73 (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...erve-Instant-Read-Thermometer-with-Speed-Read

love it.


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 3, 2011)

How well do the ones that look like  a meat fork work?? I seen one at wally world today for 18 bucks , looks like a big bbq fork..I think it was from MainStay...how good are the fork looking ones<< how would you calibrate them??


----------



## thebarbequeen (Sep 3, 2011)

Terry, I'd go with a single probe. You're not getting better accuracy, and l don't like to put any more holes in my meat than I have to, I want those juices to stay in there!  They may not be calibrate-able, the packaging should tell you. the probe I use (see above) can be calibrated but even after about 2 years I haven't needed to.


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 3, 2011)

BarbQueen,

 I have a couple of the insta read and electronic type that I use now. I was more or less just wondering about the fork ones... Next one I get will be a Maverick and maybe a good Digital pen type


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2011)

Somebody gave me a fork one for Christmas about 10 years ago.

I used it once and threw it in the trash.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## uga fan (Sep 11, 2011)

My suggestion would be a wireless type thermometer..  I picked up one at Lowe's for under $30..  You can stick it in and leave it there so u don't get multiple "stick holes" for juice to run out, AND u can monitor ur temp without opening the grill..  Plus it alarms when your desired temp is reached so u don't even have to sit and watch it!!  I have not found a way to calibrate it yet..  I simply poured a glass of water and used my kids thermometer to check the temp and then compared it with the wireless thermometer..  It was about 10 degrees different, so I just made a mental note and adjusted my temp settings accordingly.  Hope this helps!!


----------

